# General beekeeping > Queen raising >  Sealed Queen cell in Apidea.

## Greengage

Had a call from a friend. They have an Apidea with a newly hatched queen she is laying in the last two weeks. But now there is a sealed queen cell in there along with brood and eggs. I suggested leave well enough alone this time of year and they will sort it out, What do you think.

----------


## Poly Hive

Frankly it's the only option now. 

PH

----------


## madasafish

> Had a call from a friend. They have an Apidea with a newly hatched queen she is laying in the last two weeks. But now there is a sealed queen cell in there along with brood and eggs. I suggested leave well enough alone this time of year and they will sort it out, What do you think.


I raised a very nice queen in August from a MannLake double mating nuc (  heaving with bees)... and she mated and is laying..

You may struggle with the mating bit now...and she will be small. If mated Ok she will be a good stand in..Personally I suspect she may be only partially mated and end up drone laying.

----------


## Greengage

Ok thanks for that, if I hear anymore Ill post here to let people know what happened. I am curious myself.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Has he had a look for the queen she should be easy to spot
I wouldn't want that cell hatching if she is there

----------


## Greengage

Yes did not see her but saw eggs and unsealed brood.

----------

